# Miniature Paph Breeding



## Drorchid (Sep 18, 2014)

A bunch of Miniature Paph's were in bloom, so I decided it was time to make some crosses! My goal is to make a line of Miniature Teacup Paph's, that are vigorous, will have multiple flowers in a 3.25 inch pot, and be colorful! These are all the selected parents: 





Paph helenae:









Paph. godefroyae var album:





One of our new Brachy crosses. This one has relatively small flowers, but excellent shape! Paph. (godefroyae var leuchochilum x (Doubel Bell x S. Gratrix):





Paph. Doll's Kobold (henryanum x charlesworthii):









Another one of our crosses, Paph. (Mary Zdilla x charlesworthii):









Paph. Wossner Ministar (henryanum x helenae):









Paph. Wossner Helene (charlesworthii x helenae):














Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll take a godefroyae album x (godefroyae var leuchochilum x (Doubel Bell x S. Gratrix). Ready in 6 years?


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 18, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I'll take a godefroyae album x (godefroyae var leuchochilum x (Doubel Bell x S. Gratrix). Ready in 6 years?



Unfortunately I didn't make that cross, as I am not doing any "Brachy" breeding here (Brachy x Brachy). Instead I used the two Brachy's to cross onto the helenae-type crosses to round out the petals...

But any of these crosses should hopefully be ready in about 4 years..

Robert


----------



## fibre (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice flowers. The Paph. (godefroyae var leuchochilum x (Doubel Bell x S. Gratrix) is great with its big flower and short leaves.
Good luck!


----------



## Hera (Sep 18, 2014)

Love the teacups. Always room for one more and the colors are so pretty.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 18, 2014)

Your Doll's Kobolds are beautiful!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 18, 2014)

I like minis as well. Many paphs and many phrags. I mean, mini paphs and mini phrags.

I stocked up on a bunch of mini-paphs with helenae, henryanum, and fowliei parentage last fall and I haven't regretted it a bit. I haven't bloomed them all yet, but the ones I have bloomed, I've really enjoyed. Particularly considering how many of them fit into a relatively small growing space.

I will say, as a consumer, I'd really love to see more mini/extra compact multiflorals. Between philippinense (some forms), wilhelminiae, and others, there's a ton of opportunity and very little supply. I've seen some promising stuff, such as those Paul Parks x gardineri, and some literal teacup phils.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2014)

Should be interesting. Stay tuned!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2014)

The Wossner helene is very nice!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 19, 2014)

what a lovely group of 'pocket rockets'.


----------



## Ray (Sep 19, 2014)

Last time I was at Marriott, Hadley had a 3" pot of the smallest paphs I have ever seen. Maybe 4 or 5 plants in the pot, and the largest has a leaf span of 2"-2.5" - with spent flower spikes.

Now THAT - whatever it was - ought to lead to some mini's, or should I say "micro's"?.


----------



## troy (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome!!! how much? I like them, great blooms, nice shape, color....


----------



## Trithor (Sep 19, 2014)

Interesting and advanced line of breeding. I will watch this with keen interest.


----------



## polyantha (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice! You should also take some of the teacup philippinenses to cross them in...


----------



## BLReed (Oct 27, 2014)

The current issue of *Orchid Digest* [Oct, Nov, Dec 2014, Volume 78-4] seems 
to be devoted to miniature orchids. Harold Koopowitz has an eight page article, 
"Miniature Paphiopedilum Hybrids - An Update."

And Holger Perner has an eleven page article, "Miniature Orchids of China,"
which has three pages of Paphiopedilum specific.

Peter Lin, "Cattleya coccinea and its Hybrids." I liked this article very
much, and I don't even have any. Might get a couple to try.

Plus several more "miniature" articles - dendrochilum, lycastes.

Lots of good photographs.


----------



## fibre (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DoreenVDT (Oct 28, 2014)

BLReed said:


> The current issue of *Orchid Digest* [Oct, Nov, Dec 2014, Volume 78-4] seems
> to be devoted to miniature orchids. Harold Koopowitz has an eight page article,
> "Miniature Paphiopedilum Hybrids - An Update."
> 
> ...



I will be looking forward to receiving that issue of the Orchid Digest, I have always been attracted to a miniature anything.


----------



## DoreenVDT (Oct 28, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> A bunch of Miniature Paph's were in bloom, so I decided it was time to make some crosses! My goal is to make a line of Miniature Teacup Paph's, that are vigorous, will have multiple flowers in a 3.25 inch pot, and be colorful! These are all the selected parents:
> 
> Thank you for including all the photos.


----------



## abax (Oct 29, 2014)

Very exciting! I could definitely have a whole bench of such mini-beauties.
I'll start saving money for them now.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you mean to include pictures Doreen? I don't see any yet


----------



## DoreenVDT (Oct 29, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Did you mean to include pictures Doreen? I don't see any yet



Hello:

Right now I'm still getting used to the set-up of this forum. Photos will come later.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 29, 2014)

BLReed said:


> The current issue of *Orchid Digest* [Oct, Nov, Dec 2014, Volume 78-4] seems
> to be devoted to miniature orchids. Harold Koopowitz has an eight page article,
> "Miniature Paphiopedilum Hybrids - An Update."
> 
> ...



I added a different thread on one of my "miniature Cattleya hybrids":
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=503691#post503691

Robert


----------



## chrismende (Oct 30, 2014)

Robert, I look forward to seeing the new hybrids! I'm crossing some small stuff, too, but don't have photos of every parent to post yet.


----------

